# No more fat watery mess



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right I no longer post on another forum so I need a place to rehome my journal, here is as good as any I guess

A little background, got into my best sort of condition size wise in August last year after my one annual cycle, I'm only a reccy trainer. Work issues arose and I stopped training for 4 months. August I was 16 stone 5ish at 6 foot 3 by xmas and 4 months of no training I was 16 stone 10 and clearly lost a stone of mass and gained a stone of fat, no training and loads of drinking does that.

Anyway, slowly got back into things this year on and off from Jan to march. I hit it hard from April starting to shift the flab and lift the weights mainly with the view to recomp.

i was doing between 30 minutes - 1 hour of cardio 5 days per week and 3-5 weights session per week, zero carbs monday to friday and pretty much whatever at the weekend within reason.

A week ten days ago I was 15 stone on the nose and finally starting to get some shape. I've had a week with no journal and things have gone to pot a little so time to crack on. I'm currently running some tren/test/mast to make it more entertaining.

Willl update later with some training!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Some Training done. Starting to sweat loads when doing weights gear is kicking in I guess

Flat BB Bench 80kg x 10 x 8 x 8

Flat BB Bench 60kg 1 set to failure 10 i think I got

Decline BB Bench 60kg x 10 x 9 x 9

DB Incline Bench 20kg DB's pressed out diagonally and close into a fly x 10 x 10 x 10

Level 6 cable crossovers x 10 straight into level 5 to failure right down to level one to failure 10 second rest between each set

The end


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm currently running some tren/test/mast to make it more entertaining.


Mad entertainment that is! why watery?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've always just done a test cycle or test and deca cycle once per year and have always been on a perma bulk, had a very heavy carb diet and saw a pic of myself at 16 stone 8 and my face looked like the moon, a mess basically lol. This cycle is nice and dry I've lost loads of blubber (9weeks into diet, 4 weeks into cycle) I'm down 16-18lbs and getting possitive comments, like you've lost of loads of weight you'll need new clothes etc then the sun comes out, remove shirt and you get, you beefing out again. All a mind fcuk I know. But to look good on the beach you usually look average in clothes lol.

Thanks for popping by. I'll do some cardio later, maybe. :whistling:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What dose you running? And for how long?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What dose you running? And for how long?


HI

I'm running 250mg of test per week for 12 weeks, with masteron at 400mg per week for 10 weeks and tren at 400mg for ten weeks.

I water up really bad, I figured a 400mg of masteron (never ran it before) would be enough to keep me dry from a poxy 250mg of test per week but clearly not as I just went for a 2 mile power walk and the shin pumps were awful. I've had a builder in my house gutting it for 3 weeks and I can't find my adex or letro anywhere grrrrrrr


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah was gonna say u not using an AI


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah just didn't think I'd need it lol. Ive got two pots (although way underdosed of WC adex) and some letro, also some VAR I can't find for sh!t!.

Oh well the other dog doesn't look like its getting its two mile walk tonight unless it can sniff me out some Letro in the house.

This means cardio tomorrow will be cycling in the gym which is sh!t as its right at the front so you can't even stare at a55 to pass the time


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've managed to do a brisk walk today for 3 miles and just went to the gym and did 200 calories on the treadmill and left. I was literally looking like I'd got out of a swimming pool after 5 minutes walking on the treadmill.

When I have no gear in the system, like I say I rarely take any, I barely sweat when doing cardio or weights, well I do sweat just not like Jimmy Savile used to sweat at a toys r us sale. Quite embarrassing really.

Diets not been great, little food in the house till tomorrow

300g of chicken

170g of Gammon (with 3 kilo's of salt in by the taste of it, missus eats it usually I won't be again, I like salt but fcuk me)

400g of Stewing beef

6 cups of tea with sweetners (no booze that's the main thing)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ate loads more food than was listed above in the end but we won't go into that.

I've done 30 minutes of cardio today which was agony with the pumps may throw the test out altogether.

Feel really ****ty at the moment, just have a general can't be fcuked attitude. Not sure whether it's the test,tren,mast or the roaccutane or the boat loads of valium I was taking each day to stop me drinking (which I've ceased taking) or the heavy MDMA session at the weekend. All of them on there own I handle, maybe it's because I've just had a body full of sh!t, or life just generally is crap at the moment. Either way something is making me feel like crap. I'm self employed and not acheiveing a lot.

Weights later


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Weights

Seated Hammer row 80kg x 12 x 12 x 12

Seated Hammer Row (different machine lower grip) 40kg 3 x 10

Standing strict BB Cleans just using arms 30kg 3 x 12

Seated DB Curls 10kg x 10 x 9 x 7

Standing EZ Curls 15kg x 13

That was supposed to be the end of my workout but I just thought fcuk it lets do a bit of shoulder work.

Standing BB press down to below chin 60kg x 6 50kg x 10 x 8

Standing lateral raises 7.5kg 3 x 12

Front plate raises 20kg x 10 x 9

Felt a bit dizzy at this point, no carbs so far today so called it a day. Can't even eat my PWO meat as I'm shaking so much


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Ate loads more food than was listed above in the end but we won't go into that.
> 
> I've done 30 minutes of cardio today which was agony with the pumps may throw the test out altogether.
> 
> ...


dude thats a lot of [email protected] to be putting yourself through at one go? why not just lay off the recreationals until you finish your cycle?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> dude thats a lot of [email protected] to be putting yourself through at one go? why not just lay off the recreationals until you finish your cycle?


That's sound advice, and advice I would give to others, sadly I've been a weekend reccy user and drinker since man landed on the moon, I drank every night 3 months ago and decided to take valium every night instead as its calorie free. I lost close to 2 stone and have now knocked it on the head, doing a bit of research on the matter it would suggest its the coming off of 30-50mg of valium per day for a month that is sending me bonkers. Guess I'll just have to ride it out, thanks for popping by, munch


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> That's sound advice, and advice I would give to others, sadly I've been a weekend reccy user and drinker since man landed on the moon, I drank every night 3 months ago and decided to take valium every night instead as its calorie free. I lost close to 2 stone and have now knocked it on the head, doing a bit of research on the matter it would suggest its the coming off of 30-50mg of valium per day for a month that is sending me bonkers. Guess I'll just have to ride it out, thanks for popping by, munch


no probs- stay safe x


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was getting serious shin pumps myself when on cycle, could barely do 10 mins on the treadmill, had no issues on the cross trainer and bike tho. :clap:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

shane278 said:


> Was getting serious shin pumps myself when on cycle, could barely do 10 mins on the treadmill, had no issues on the cross trainer and bike tho. :clap:


hiya shane me no good on crosstrainer! 

Diets been really bad all weekend, **** loads of beer, wine, vodka **** loads of protein but the fatty unhealthy kind.

In the space of 4 days I've thrown away a lot of condition. Let's try and Clean it up this week.

I managed some weights yesterday.

Flat BB Bench 80kg 3 x 8 (comfortable) Going to change it next week

Decline BB Bench 60kg x 11 x 10 x 8

Incline DB Bench 20kg x 10 x 10 x 9

Tricep bar press 30kg x 14 x 11 x 8

Cable crossover 5 set dropsets to level 1 (20 seconds rest between sets)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just did a weights session. My routine is out of sync I shouldn't be training today, should be doing shoulders tomorrow. As I did Triceps yesterday I thought I'd train back and biceps.

Every bit of kit I use in the order I should was occuppied so no real point listing weights lifted as they won't make any sense.

Heart kept beating all over the place, quite bad palps and felt dizzy too. I don't mind if I keel over and die so much, its the embarrassment of doing it in front of a packed gym I'm not keen on.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Shoulders*

Standing BB Press 60 kg x 8 x 7 x 5

Seated Db press 22.5kg x 10 x 9 x 7

Side Lateral raises strict 8kg db's 3 x 10

Front plates raises 20kg plate 3 x 10


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I decided it's time to train the legs, I look like a sparrow. Seeing as I cant deadlift or squat I ventured to the machines

200kg 3 x 20

Seated leg extensions 63kg 6 x 10

I couldn't stand up after 9 sets lol

I did 10 minutes on the bike to try and sort my legs out, still stumbled across the car park.

I expect silly doms tomorrow. Still, I can't have the Giraffe's having bigger legs than me when I'm on safari in December.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

30 minutes of SSCV Done this morning 350 calories lol. It will have to do

Jab number 5 today. I'm going to drop the test down to 125mg as it should keep me drier and mean less shin pumps!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I did a bicep and back excercise on Friday, anxiety was through the roof felt really hot and dizzy and sacked it off. That evening I've never eaten so much carbs sugar and sh!t

I've thrown in 300mg of aspirin per day and had a few days off. Back at it today and the anxiety seems better. Need some more valium lol.

Anyway.

*Chest and Triceps*

Flat BB Bench 80kg x 8 x 8 x 8 60kg x 10

Decline BB bench 50kg 3 x 10

Incline DB Press 22.5kg 3 x 10

Cable crossovers level 6 x 15 x 14 x 12

Felt ok, will up the volume and intensity a little next session.

Probably put on 7lbs in the last few weeks as I lose my battle with booze, things were coming together.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders today and did a few bicep curls until the pump felt like my arms were going to fall off.

Standing BB Press 60 kg x 8 x 8 x 7

Seated Db press 22.5kg x 10 x 10 x 9

Side Lateral raises strict 9kg db's 3 x 10

Front bb raise 20kg 3 x 10

30kg EZ Bar curls x 11 x 9 x 7

10kg seated db curls x 9 x 7

All lifts up again. I can't wait to hit 3 x 10 on 60kg OHP.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Triceps and chest

BB bench

25kg warm up

80kg x 10 x 10 x 8 (I'll up the weight next session)

60kg x 10 50kg x 9 x 8

Incline DB press 22.5kg 3 x 8

Tricep pushdowns 2 x 10

Cable crossover machine was broken so that was that!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Comments on the cycle so far?

Any issues with acne flaring up?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Acne is mental, still carrying water even though test is 175mg per week how can that be? Running 80mg per day of accutane and still getting boils. Ive lost the plot a little too, but strength is through the roof. I wont bother with tren again, found my VAR though, so I'll munch that for fun!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Did back and bicep yesterday, weights still on the up. I've put some blubber on though and need to do some cardio. Diet isn't the problem food wise, I just drink too much!

Legs today

Seated Leg Press 250kg 3 x 20 (felt pretty savage)

Seated leg extensions 65kg x 15 x 15 x 14 47.5kg x 15

I had to crawl from the gym on my face getting weird looks, i have no idea how people can do more volume and still stand up.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've upped fats, being having 3 sea salt baths a week, used head&shoulders to wash the affected area's, gotten plenty of sun/sunbeds and it hasn't really made any difference, I'm not doing PCT either. Just gotta give it time, I've resided to.

Test acts as a sponge for some people and just seems to soak up water.

I think orals are the only way forward for me in that I don't want bloat or acne. Tbol or winny for future use.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

shane278 said:


> I've upped fats, being having 3 sea salt baths a week, used head&shoulders to wash the affected area's, gotten plenty of sun/sunbeds and it hasn't really made any difference, I'm not doing PCT either. Just gotta give it time, I've resided to.
> 
> Test acts as a sponge for some people and just seems to soak up water.
> 
> I think orals are the only way forward for me in that I don't want bloat or acne. Tbol or winny for future use.


Have you tried deca on it's own, it doesn't give me acne. It does make my Blood pressure go mental though so i don't touch it. Everytime I diet, i do so for a few weeks gear free then when i've lost a bit of weight I throw in a cycle, same thing happens everytime I eat far too much just makes me want to train and eat sh!t and drink too much. Pointless really.

Do I need any vinegar in the salt baths?


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Have you tried deca on it's own, it doesn't give me acne. It does make my Blood pressure go mental though so i don't touch it. Everytime I diet, i do so for a few weeks gear free then when i've lost a bit of weight I throw in a cycle, same thing happens everytime I eat far too much just makes me want to train and eat sh!t and drink too much. Pointless really.
> 
> Do I need any vinegar in the salt baths?


Not tried deca, don't think I will, I'm happy with size and think that would fill me up on water.

I use 250g of sea salt, its really cheap to buy from health shops. I have heard of apple cider vinegar, I've no idea when to use ir or apply directly or what.

A lad on MT was saying he found washing up liquid in the bath great, really kept acne down! Lemon flavour.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuk off shane, your not getting me jump in the bath with fairy liquid


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Try and avoid Beer mate. I had bacne bad when I first started gear, roaccutane helped and so did cleaning my diet up.

My guess is the binge drinking and bad foods are not doing your body any good, especially with the reccys and juice your putting in your body - Your liver will be taking an absolute pounding.

What was the reason for taking aspirin? How are you finding the workouts?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Goose said:


> Try and avoid Beer mate. I had bacne bad when I first started gear, roaccutane helped and so did cleaning my diet up.
> 
> My guess is the binge drinking and bad foods are not doing your body any good, especially with the reccys and juice your putting in your body - Your liver will be taking an absolute pounding.
> 
> What was the reason for taking aspirin? How are you finding the workouts?


Cheers for dropping in. Oddly my liver is fine I had it checked 4 months ago, my kidney creatanin levels are about 105 which is a little high, but they said it is usually higher when you carry more muscle and wernt overly concerned.

Asprin is just to keep the blood thinner mate, avoid clotting which may happen after build of red blood cells which 'can' happen on gear, it seems to help with blood pressure.

Workout wise, I sweat like fook and get a little dizzy, probably due to blood pressure. Weights fly up though. I do need to sort the booze out......

Training Today:

I was supposed to be going for a 1rep max on bench with a friend who is a lot stronger than I am, which isn't hard lol, but he sacked it off.

So instead

Flat BB Bench 85kg 3 x 8 (new PB nearly choked under the bar on the last one)

Incline DB Press 25kg 3 x 8

Cable crossover level 6 - x 20 x 15 x 13 x 10

I was rediculously hot at this point and called it a day!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Cheers for dropping in. Oddly my liver is fine I had it checked 4 months ago, my kidney creatanin levels are about 105 which is a little high, but they said it is usually higher when you carry more muscle and wernt overly concerned.
> 
> Asprin is just to keep the blood thinner mate, avoid clotting which may happen after build of red blood cells which 'can' happen on gear, it seems to help with blood pressure.
> 
> ...


Did you have you ALT and AST levels checked? These are what I would keep and close eye on, if elevated too high its not a good thing!

Raised liver enzymes are caused from many things infections, cirrhosis etc..

As for your workout listed.. Does that include any warm ups?

3 sets on an exercise isnt enough.

I would go for 1-3 warm up sets followed by 4 working sets.

Working sets on the cable crossovers is perfect


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Goose said:


> Did you have you ALT and AST levels checked? These are what I would keep and close eye on, if elevated too high its not a good thing!
> 
> Raised liver enzymes are caused from many things infections, cirrhosis etc..
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what they checked on my liver they did it before I was prescribed accutane and said it was fine along with cholesterol levels too.

I did a light warm up with just the bar and then 60kg for 3 reps.

Usually I do flat bench 3 sets, decline 3 sets, db incline 3 sets then cables, do you think that's enough?

Edit: just re read what you wrote, you think I should up the working sets per excercise.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm not sure what they checked on my liver they did it before I was prescribed accutane and said it was fine along with cholesterol levels too.
> 
> I did a light warm up with just the bar and then 60kg for 3 reps.
> 
> ...


Personally no I dont think its enough. I would add another set to each exercise.

Also vary it up a bit more.. try doing the workout back to front, starting with cables and finishing with bench


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Goose said:


> Personally no I dont think its enough. I would add another set to each exercise.
> 
> Also vary it up a bit more.. try doing the workout back to front, starting with cables and finishing with bench


Sounds a good idea. Link me up if you've got a journal so i can have a nose, I always like seeing different ways of doing stuff!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk off shane, your not getting me jump in the bath with fairy liquid


Give it a try mate, if nothing else you'll have softer ass cheeks!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to see another poster in here, I was beginning to think he was like billy no mates!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Shoulders*

BB OHP 60kg x 8 x 8 x 7 (pb)

Seated DB Press 22.5kg x 10 x 9 x 7

DB lateral raises 8kg x 10 x 9 x 8

Barbell front raise 10kg x 15 x 10 x 8

Seated Press 40kg x 6

Delts were totally fried I struggle to open the car door.

Weights up again.

I'm going to stay on for probably 3 more weeks. Then give up training and turn fat (jk)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I havent kept this up-to-date, still training. I took 100mg of valium last night so weights were a little down lol.

Flat BB Bench 85kg 3 x 8 (harder than last week)

Decline Press 50kg 3 x 8

Incline db press 22.5kg 3 x 10

CG Bench 50kg 3 x 8

Cable crossovers level 6 x 20 level 5 x 15 level 4 x 12

The end.

PWO Dominos pizza, 400mg of masteron, 400mg of tren and a splash of test!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back, biceps and shoulders I was feeling beastly after pumping in some tren, mast and test

Machine row 80kg 3 x 12

Machine hammer row 50kg 3 x 10

Barbell reverse grip curls 30kg 3 x 10

BB OHP 60kg (none of this smith machine bollocks) 3 x 8

Seated Db press 22.5kg x 10 x 10 x 8

Seated db curls 10kg 2 x 10

Standing bb curl just the bar 20kg x 15

Totally fried I could do no more.

PWO 500g of pork got fcuk all else in the house


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Back, biceps and shoulders I was feeling beastly after pumping in some tren, mast and test
> 
> Machine row 80kg 3 x 12
> 
> ...


good sesh son, why the 2 press's for shoulders? need some rear delt work in there


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I couldn't answer your 'rep' but yeah you got me.

What would you suggest for rear delt work Ive never really trained them lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I couldn't answer your 'rep' but yeah you got me.
> 
> What would you suggest for rear delt work Ive never really trained them lol


Seated bent over flies is what I was recommended by @MattGriff I think 

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chest and Triceps

Flat bb Bench 85kg x 8 x 8 x 9 (new pb)

Incline db press into flies 22.5kg 3 x 10

Decline bench 50kg x 15 x 12

Cable crossovers level 6 down to level 2 each set to failure

Felt a bit spaced out in the gym as I caned 200mg of valium last night lmao.

Elbow is playing up not sure whether to throw so deca at it decisions decisions!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just decided to up the tren to 800mg, put 400mg of PC in my delt. I've never done a delt before and it hurts like a b!tch. I've just ordered a bottle of man the fcuk up!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good strength increase these on chest work in particular.

How you feeling in general on it?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't believe your getting acne on accutane 80mg/day, You using UGL or Pharma?!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

shane278 said:


> Good strength increase these on chest work in particular.
> 
> How you feeling in general on it?


Started to get tennis elbow type pain and niggle shoulder, Ive got valium for anxiety caused by tren so all good


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Can't believe your getting acne on accutane 80mg/day, You using UGL or Pharma?!


Its roche pharma mate, I've dropped it to 40mg per day and its all good. I may throw some deca in for joint pains


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah well I have loads of odds and sods left over cycle wise so just throwing in whatever whenever really, I think they call it abuse, but a single fcuk is not given.

My 400mg of pro chem doesn't hurt in my delts any more so this morning I banged in the last of it 400mg + 250mg of test cyp and 600mh of masteron just to finish the bottle off.

I have some dbol left (I hate the stuff, 6 ml of tren 8 ml of test and a tub of var, oh and 7 ml of deca I'll just munch it all until its gone then cry during PCT.

Suppose I better go to the gym.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gym Wise.

Friday. Chest and triceps (I cant train legs as some c.unt snapped the leg press)

Flat BB Bench 90kg x 8 x 8 x 7 ( monster pb)

Decline bench 50kg 3 x 12

DB incline press 22.5kg 3 x 10 (press into flies)

Cables level 6 x 20 (failure) then drop set to level 2 failure each time no rest between sets.

I spent the weekend taking the missus to the airport and snorting cocaine and MDMA. Didn't lose any weight oddly#

Going for a clean week, lots of food and training like a c.unt.

Have a good un all


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I Did back and biceps on Saturday but I cant remember what exactly


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just did shoulders

bb 60kg ohp 3 x 8

db seated press 22.5kg 10 10 9

25kg front plate raises 3 x 12

rear delt work 10kg 3 x 10

lifts weren't the best due to too much jaegar meister and mkat at the weekend!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Leg press is still fcuked so cant train legs.

Flat bb Bench 90kg x 8 x 7 x 7 less than last session (prochem is underdosed lol)

Incline bb press 50kg 3 x 10

CG Bench 50kg 3 x 8

cables level 6 x 20 no rest in between sets and went all the way down to level 2.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

10 spoons of instant coffee to start the day!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stupid fcuking leg press still broke a week later. I've ran out of masteron so its 600mg of tren, 250mg of test, 60mg of var. When the Var runs out ill eat some dbol. Anyway, after a heavy weekend bender lifts were up

OHP 60kg x 10 x 10 x 7 (new PB)

Seated DB press 22.5kg 12, 10, 10

25kg plate raises x 3 x 10

9kg laters 2 x 12

Far too hot no air con, went home had a w4nk ate some haribo now gonna have some spag bol

Laters geezers


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

You looking leaner so mate?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

shane278 said:


> You looking leaner so mate?


Nah not really. I don't get it, carrying more mass than ever, stronger than ever a tad over 15 stone so quite light and still look sh!T


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Post up a pic?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

shane278 said:


> Post up a pic?


hahaha not gonna happen

Sh1T session again tonight, leg press still broke, water fountain knackered and no air con

Flat Bench 90kg 8, 7, 6 (was a little optimistic)

Flat Bench 60kg 2 x 10

Cables level 6 to level 1 failure each set 10 second rest inbetween

Horrible witch is back from holiday and busting my balls. Happy days


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> hahaha not gonna happen
> 
> Sh1T session again tonight, leg press still broke, water fountain knackered and no air con
> 
> ...


get a pic up mate, don't be shy


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think the reason the weight has gone down on the bench from the last session is because I drank a litre of grey goose last night


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> get a pic up mate, don't be shy


1) I look sh!t

2) I have bad acne

3) not really sure how to do it through a phone lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ask manager when leg press will be fixed still no fcuking idea, really useful.

Work wise some c.unt I made an appointment with an hour away decided to 'no show' so 20 quid of fuel and 2 hours of my life down the swany. It's always Asians too, I don't care if people think that's racist I'm just pointing out fact.

Anyway, training.

*
*

*
Back & Biceps*

Machine row 80kg x 14 x 12 x 10

Machine hammer row 40kg 3 x 10

Reverse grip BB Curls 30kg x 15 x 12 x 10

EZ Curls 25 x 10 x 8

Seated db curl 10kg x 10

End of the coolest story ever.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well like I said no more masteron so I'm on 600mg of tren 250mg of test and 60mg of var and strength is down from dropping the masteron even though I've added the tren from 400mg to 600mg. Ah well

I was determined to get 3x8 at 90kg bench but it wasn't to be.

I've had my last jab of tren today and I intend to eat Var for 2 more weeks. I'm going to run test at 250mg per week for 3 further weeks to ease the shutdown from the tren, then cry for a few months probably

Today's session.

Flat BB Bench 90kg x 8 x 7 x 6

Flat BB Bench 60kg x 12

Decline Bench 50kg 3 x 10

Incline DB press wide into a fly 22.5kg 10,10,9

Cable crossovers level 6 to failure 10 second rest then level 5 to failure right down to level 1

The end


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u started PCT pal?


----------

